# לבב



## rushalaim

Torah mentions as *לְבַב* as *לֵב* both. Why? _Aramit_ always uses just *לֵב* . May I assume that the language of Torah is artificial and invented, there wasn't such a language _"Hebrew"_ before Torah was given? And Torah's language _"Hebrew"_ took _Aramit_'s Niqqud later?


----------



## GeriReshef

As far as I know, the root of both terms is לבב, and thus לב gets a Dagesh in conjugations such as לִבִּי (my heart), as a "compensation" for the missing ב.
The word לבב is considered today as a literary, and will be used only in expressions like ברכות לבביות (congratulations), in poetry, etc.

About your theory that the Torah language is invented, well it's not my expertise..


----------



## Drink

There were two forms of the word: לֵב/לִבּוֹ < Proto-Hebrew _*libb-_, and לֵבָב/לְבָבוֹ < Proto-Hebrew _*libab-_. Also, you might notice that the difference between לֵב/לִבּוֹ and לֵבָב/לְבָבוֹ cannot be patched up with nikkud, since the consonantal spelling itself is different. The fact that there are two forms of a word does not mean that the Hebrew language was invented; that's a non-sequitur. Russian has two pronunciations for творог: творо́г and тво́рог. Does this mean the Russian language was invented?


----------



## rushalaim

GeriReshef said:


> As far as I know, the root of both terms is לבב, and thus לב gets a Dagesh in conjugations such as לִבִּי (my heart), as a "compensation" for the missing ב.
> The word לבב is considered today as a literary, and will be used only in expressions like ברכות לבביות (congratulations), in poetry, etc.
> 
> About your theory that the Torah language is invented, well it's not my expertise..


Does it mean that the word רָבִּי must be like רבב ?


----------



## rushalaim

Drink said:


> There were two forms of the word: לֵב/לִבּוֹ < Proto-Hebrew _*libb-_, and לֵבָב/לְבָבוֹ < Proto-Hebrew _*libab-_. Also, you might notice that the difference between לֵב/לִבּוֹ and לֵבָב/לְבָבוֹ cannot be patched up with nikkud, since the consonantal spelling itself is different. The fact that there are two forms of a word does not mean that the Hebrew language was invented; that's a non-sequitur. Russian has two pronunciations for творог: творо́г and тво́рог. Does this mean the Russian language was invented?


How to explain that the relative languages to _Hebrew_: _Arabit_ and _Aramit_ have only *לב* ?


----------



## Drink

rushalaim said:


> Does it mean that the word רָבִּי must be like רבב ?



Every word has its own history. Not everything can be explained with a set of rules.



rushalaim said:


> How to explain that the relative languages to _Hebrew_: _Arabit_ and _Aramit_ have only *לב* ?



The reason Hebrew, Aramaic, and Arabic are different languages is because each one went through some developments that the others did not go through. Either Aramaic and Arabic both lost their equivalents of לבב, or Hebrew developed לבב on its own.


----------



## GeriReshef

rushalaim said:


> Does it mean that the word רָבִּי must be like רבב ?


Yes: רוב majority, הרבּה a lot, רובּו the majority of, רבּנים Rabies, מירב most of.., רבבות  tens of thousands..
You either have a Dagesh in the ב or you have the בב of the root (unless it is in the end of the word).

All those words have the same root with the basic meaning of big / great / a lot etc.


----------



## origumi

Forms of l-b-b (two separate b) are attested in other Semitic languages like Mandaic (an Aramaic dialect) and Mehri, Harsusi, Soqotri (Modern South Arabian languages).


----------

